# Male Egyptian Uromastyx (aegypticus)



## stingray (Jun 19, 2011)

This is Poncho. My male egyptian uromastyx. He was born in 2008. He is flawless, beautiful, and puppy dog tame.


----------



## ZephAmp (Jun 19, 2011)

What a beautiful lizard and a wonderful set-up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dude. that uro has it made! It makes me happy to see herps with suitable caging.


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 22, 2011)

love the set up. Wish I could be him, just sit there in my penthouse and be fed all day haha


----------



## pavel (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet lizard   How big a tank is that?


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a pleasure to see an enclosure with multiple hides, proper lighting, appropriate dryness with a fat-bellied uro.  Great job!


----------



## stingray (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad you all like him and the setup. He is in a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## stingray (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a video I made of him just recently.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnEy4SjHTfs


----------



## fatich (Jul 7, 2011)

stingray3 said:


> Here is a video I made of him just recently.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnEy4SjHTfs


Awesome video


----------



## Rocco1005 (Jul 20, 2011)

Stingray, what kind of lights are those? Im just getting into wanting an egyptian uro and i have been reading tons but still confused about whats the best lighting for them and also the best substrate. UVB and playsand? I really like your whole setup so any info about it is great, thanks


----------



## stingray (Jul 21, 2011)

Rocco1005 said:


> Stingray, what kind of lights are those? Im just getting into wanting an egyptian uro and i have been reading tons but still confused about whats the best lighting for them and also the best substrate. UVB and playsand? I really like your whole setup so any info about it is great, thanks


Its a 125 gallon tank. The lights are just 65 watt flood lights that I buy in a 3 pack at home depot for $10. The sand I always get at Toys-R-Us for $6 for 50 pound bag. I like there sand because its dustless, obsorbent, and it really dresses up a tank. As far as UVB goes he goes outside in the sun alot and his food is sprinkled with repcal D3.


----------



## Rocco1005 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, i will probably get a UVB light since i wont be taking it outside but what wattage do you suggest for the bulb to get one side of my tank very hot? Ill probably only be using 1 bulb as my tank wont be as large as yours, thanks


----------



## stingray (Jul 22, 2011)

What size tank are you using? You want the basking temp to be around 110-115. These guys like it insanely hot!


----------



## Rocco1005 (Jul 22, 2011)

stingray3 said:


> What size tank are you using? You want the basking temp to be around 110-115. These guys like it insanely hot!


Well i dont have a tank yet because im still kinda researching on getting the right stuff for the Uro when i get one soon, but i am looking at maybe 55-60 gallon tank


----------



## stingray (Jul 22, 2011)

If you are getting a very small egyptian that size tank would be great for quite a while. Just like any other reptile egyptians need a very hot basking end and cool end to thermoregulate. Make sure you cover the cool end with some kind of top to keep the heat in. A 55 gallon has an inner lip running around the inside edge of the tank. Measure it and cut to fit a thin ply board or something to sit on the inside edge to help keep the heat in. You keep young uros to cool and they will not eat, grow, or thrive. They will become lethargic and soon die.


----------



## InsectChick (Jul 22, 2011)

Gorgeous lizard and that cage is phenomenal!


----------



## Rocco1005 (Jul 22, 2011)

stingray3 said:


> If you are getting a very small egyptian that size tank would be great for quite a while. Just like any other reptile egyptians need a very hot basking end and cool end to thermoregulate. Make sure you cover the cool end with some kind of top to keep the heat in. A 55 gallon has an inner lip running around the inside edge of the tank. Measure it and cut to fit a thin ply board or something to sit on the inside edge to help keep the heat in. You keep young uros to cool and they will not eat, grow, or thrive. They will become lethargic and soon die.


I would like to get an adult male if possible but probably wont be able to if they are hard to obtain.Since i do want a large Uro then i should probably get a larger tank right off the bat, whats the smallest size tank someone should use for a large Uro?


----------



## Rocco1005 (Jul 23, 2011)

I just found a used 75 gallon do u think that would be fitting for an adult uro?


----------



## stingray (Jul 23, 2011)

Males are extremely hard to find and if you do they are not cheap. Yes a 75 gallon is ok. If you can not find an adult egyptian and you have to get a small one. Well this is the time of year that the classifieds are getting flooded with small farm bred egyptians for sale. If you get one of these I would take it to the vet and have it checked out. These usually have parasites and what not in them. Try to find one that is a little older and is more established than the hatchlings being offered. Also you can check with Lindsey Pike for any C.B. egyptian. He usually has them for sale every year.


----------



## TVR22 (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the uros! I have a pair of banded uros. Want to get egyptians but don't have the room for they get to be 3 feet. My set up and uros.


----------



## Tjmphx (Aug 26, 2011)

Great looking Uro. I've got 13 right now. Best desert reptile ever! Too many are so under nourished, really good to see yours with it's belly. I wish I had room for egyptions, right now I keep both red and gold Saharans, Mali, and ornate. Although I picked up a baby "Mali" that now I'm wondering what he might be. It's developing an orange banding and more tan then even my adult female Malis.


----------



## stingray (Aug 26, 2011)

TVR22 said:


> I love the uros! I have a pair of banded uros. Want to get egyptians but don't have the room for they get to be 3 feet. My set up and uros.


Banded uros are great. Your pair and setup looks fantastic!

---------- Post added 08-26-2011 at 01:16 PM ----------




Tjmphx said:


> Great looking Uro. I've got 13 right now. Best desert reptile ever! Too many are so under nourished, really good to see yours with it's belly. I wish I had room for egyptions, right now I keep both red and gold Saharans, Mali, and ornate. Although I picked up a baby "Mali" that now I'm wondering what he might be. It's developing an orange banding and more tan then even my adult female Malis.


Thanks...I agree that they are one of the best desert lizards to own. They are up there with being one of my top favorites.


----------



## TVR22 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Stingray! Can't wait till they get there color in. This what they'll look like.....


----------



## stingray (Aug 27, 2011)

TVR22 said:


> Thanks Stingray! Can't wait till they get there color in. This what they'll look like.....


I know that pic is off deer fern farms web site. That is one of the best web sites for uros. I hope yours looks like that to. That one in the pic is very cherry and unusual to find looking like that.


----------



## TVR22 (Aug 27, 2011)

stingray3 said:


> I know that pic is off deer fern farms web site. That is one of the best web sites for uros. I hope yours looks like that to. That one in the pic is very cherry and unusual to find looking like that.


That's who I got them from. They were at the Reptile Super Show last year here in Pomona, CA.


----------



## stingray (Aug 27, 2011)

TVR22 said:


> That's who I got them from. They were at the Reptile Super Show last year here in Pomona, CA.


Is that one the father?


----------



## TVR22 (Aug 27, 2011)

stingray3 said:


> Is that one the father?


If I recall correctly he said it was a female.


----------



## stingray (Aug 28, 2011)

TVR22 said:


> If I recall correctly he said it was a female.


Wow....congrats! Females are usually dull in color. Keep posting updated pics of your pair. They are going to be gorgeous!


----------



## TVR22 (Aug 28, 2011)

stingray3 said:


> Wow....congrats! Females are usually dull in color. Keep posting updated pics of your pair. They are going to be gorgeous!


Will do, thanks!


----------



## jdeangelis (Aug 28, 2011)

*I had a Euro, they have the sweetest personality*

Euro's are great, yours is beautiful you can see he is well loved and taken care of.

Best of luck!
j


----------



## stingray (Dec 12, 2011)

Posting an update...Poncho is doing just fine. Still has a strong appetite and just got done with another shed. Sometimes his neck gets pitch black. About a month ago his pores underneath his back legs secreted alot of waxy substance.


----------



## Delight (Dec 20, 2011)

YAY! He's being all "I'm a mature male. Look at me scent marking". I love when they get to that stage. 

My Mali is almost there. Allllmost. He's still a tiny bit too young, though.


----------

